# Feeding Corals (SPS)



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

There are many articles about it available on internet. I found this particularly interesting.. for some, there's no new information here for many this would be useful

http://joejaworski.wordpress.com/2008/07/30/do-corals-eat-light/

_*"Ironically, the best looking reef tanks with crystal clear water are the worst environment for the natural feeding of corals."*_

So the claim is that SPS corals do need feeding to live better, light alone is not sufficient..


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Very interesting articles, read them all


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Reef roids will affect your water quality - any claim otherwise is garbage, as it's food, and when food breaks down, it produces nitrogenous wastes and phosphates.

SPS of course will benefit from feeding - that's why there are polyps on the undersides of corals which recieve no light - they hunt. Many people say they get better colour and growth when they feed their fish more - because there is more "stuff" in the wate for the corals to capture.

The reef actually has a fair amount of stuff for them to eat - so that crystal clear water might not actually be as great as we all think


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's all organic. I call bullshit on them. Unless they're adding preservative, it's all going to rot if left uneaten.


----------



## mandarin (Apr 8, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> It's all organic. I call bullshit on them. Unless they're adding preservative, it's all going to rot if left uneaten.


I agree, they cannot make the claim when they are using dried phytoplankton and zooplankton. It is organicsl that will break down if not consumed


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Big Ray said:


> not sure about this, but they wont do anything bad to the water if they are natural.
> 
> just like how copepods wont degrade water over time if not consumed.


What they fail to state is that none of the ingredients are live! Dead copepods will degrade water, anything dead will do that.

Do not believe what they claim, any food and additives for reef tanks. There are many products out there that doesn't do any good to your tank.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Big Ray said:


> not sure about this, but they wont do anything bad to the water if they are natural.


_Technically speaking_, EVERYTHING is "natural" (or rather: "composed of naturally-occuring substances"). Even plastics (sourced from naturally occurring oil deposits!).

clever marketing spin + enough consumer mis- understanding/mis-interpretation = an accepted version of "the truth"

Interestingly, neither the FDA nor the USDA are able/willing to provide a definition of the term "natural" as and when it applies to foodstuffs...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_food
http://www.foodnavigator-usa.com/Financial-Industry/Natural-will-remain-undefined-says-FDA

<takes tin-hat off!>


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

bah, thats what my protien skimmer is for isnt it. to remove organics in the water. so you feed your corals and give your skimmer a good workout..


----------



## mandarin (Apr 8, 2010)

cablemike said:


> bah, thats what my protien skimmer is for isnt it. to remove organics in the water. so you feed your corals and give your skimmer a good workout..


Totally agree.... Food is readily available in the ocean and shouldn't be any different in captivity. One of the biggest issues in marine habits is most hobbyists under feed due to the fear of contaminating the water. If you have the right equipment and water change regime there is no issue.


----------



## mandarin (Apr 8, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> LOL werent u commenting that the food I feed my tank is not good ? lol
> 
> or maybe ure just agreeing to everything, lol


 

I don't think you read my entire comment. If you have the right equipment to extract the uneaten food then there is no issues with over feeding.

I don't agree with the claim it won't contaminate the water.


----------



## mandarin (Apr 8, 2010)

My only point was your statement " I like them cause they don't have any bad effects on the water " was incorrect.

I'm a big proponent of feeding systems and have done extensive research in aquaculture. Depending on the corals over feeding is necessary to get good growth rates. Zoanthids for example grow extremely well in nutrient high waters.

My mistake on not quoting my original post correctly to your comment " even with right equipment u will contaminate water with overfeeding ". I left out ...... "and water change regime there is no issue.".

Anyways, the thread has gone a little astray and I do apologize.


----------

